# Where can I find it?



## siaw (May 3, 2004)

Hi,
I'm looking for a Klipsch speaker but its not available in most countries and in my state. Im now in Perth, Australia and theres no one selling it here. Anyone knows where I can get the speaker set that will be ship to my doorstep?


----------



## [tab] (May 3, 2004)

There's a dealer locator at www.klipsch.com

HTH...


----------



## tommy8748 (Aug 12, 2004)

siaw said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm looking for a Klipsch speaker but its not available in most countries and in my state. Im now in Perth, Australia and theres no one selling it here. Anyone knows where I can get the speaker set that will be ship to my doorstep?


Here's a bunch of "Klipsch speakers" pick the model you want: http://www.newegg.com/app/SearchProductResult.asp?Submit=Go&DEPA=0


----------

